# Horror Story



## Kaine (Jul 22, 2007)

Hi, 
I got my new HM 1 2 weeks ago. Set it up as per instructions and began printing.

The results have been great and we have been doing quite a few orders with no problems and good results.
Yesterday was my day to pick up clothing from the suppliers so off I went happy as Larry sorting through my mind which orders were needed to be done 1st.

I arrived back at the shop after a couple of hours and noticed that my off sider was printing a black shirt. He said he was making a print for his girlfriend to wear for her birthday. That didnt bother me at all as he is a good worker with a sense of humor to boot.
However he was having trouble and said the white wasnt working to good, it was then I noticed the open courier box on the counter with a bottle in it.

I asked him what it was and he replied that while I was gone 2 bottles of white ink had arrived. Inside the box was 1 unopened bottle of White Ink, on the table next to the machine was a opened bottle of WHITE UNDERBASE. 

I dont look forward to the cleaning thats gunna need to be done over the next few days and probable new white lines dampers and head.

Filling the white ink bottle with glue and trying to print isnt reccomended.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Kaine said:


> on the table next to the machine was a opened bottle of WHITE UNDERBASE


So are you talking pre-treatment? I think I might get confused if my pretreatment was labled white underbase. Wow, I wish you all the luck.......


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Sorry but you lost me at off sider!


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> Sorry but you lost me at off sider!


LOL! Me too. What is an "off sider". Not sure if I understand what went wrong.


----------



## csquared (Sep 8, 2006)

if in fact you (well not you) did put pretreatment in your lines you will need a new head. Sorry about that


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

prometheus said:


> LOL! Me too. What is an "off sider".


A helper, a friend, a partner, an employee, an assistant, second mate... that kind of thing.

Looks like it might be Australian English? (not slang _exactly_)


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

offsider, a friend or team member sharing a common goal. ......"new zealand slang".....
From the urban dictionary....


----------



## Kaine (Jul 22, 2007)

Off sider, all the above correct, on a brighter note I was told the marking on the pre-treatment bottles are going to be changed so this wont happen again, seems it wasnt the 1st time.
Anything will be better than calling the pre-treatment White Underbase that comes in a bottle that looks exactly the same as the White Ink.



> LOL! Me too. What is an "off sider". Not sure if I understand what went wrong.


What went wrong was the supplier sent white ink and pre-treatment to me (it wasnt ordered btw,just sent). my helper recieved them while I was out and opened the box and saw what he thought was 2 bottles of white ink, topped up the ink and printed a shirt.
End result is they are taking the machine back and fixing it.


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

Kaine said:


> Off sider, all the above correct, on a brighter note I was told the marking on the pre-treatment bottles are going to be changed so this wont happen again, seems it wasnt the 1st time.
> Anything will be better than calling the pre-treatment White Underbase that comes in a bottle that looks exactly the same as the White Ink.
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry. That really sucks. How long till you get it back?


----------



## iplayatari (Sep 17, 2007)

zoom_monster said:


> offsider, a friend or team member sharing a common goal. ......"new zealand slang".....
> From the urban dictionary....


cool....i thought it was a guy who was always off-sides when you played soccer [futbol]


----------



## Hansca (Feb 5, 2007)

Ouch, I had visions of this happening in our own shop. Luckily I am the only one running it at this point. Are they going to charge much for flushing, new lines, and head? Off sider, Sidekick


----------



## Liefde-Chance (Sep 19, 2007)

That sounds like a lot of work. This is one of many reasons why I would prefer to simply submit designs to screenprinters and have them deal with all the print work.

From the other replies I take it a lot of people here do their own screenprinting. Has anyone ever received an order for 500 shirts? How long did it take to print?


----------



## Kaine (Jul 22, 2007)

The mahine is due back in 2 days, there has been no charge for fixing it which is good.
Supplier said that they fitted new feed tubes that was different from what came with it so that will be interesting to see 

They didnt charge me anything because there was a leak on the left hand side where the head rest on the little sponge and wipes ink off the head.
You are meant to suck out the waste ink but it was leaking.
Worth having a look under there to see if anyone elses leaks there seems it happens a bit.


----------

